# The Silence Game #5



## hyphen (Nov 8, 2011)

*signals that everything you do must be in asterisks*

*Go!*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Shows up*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Yawns and strolls in assuming this is the right place to be at*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Nods*


----------



## Ever (Nov 8, 2011)

*appearifies*
*tells everyone to read the latest (kinda dark) one-shot*
*loudly complains that no one ever comments on her writing*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Comments*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Read it earlier and says it was good*

*Turns to Spunky...*

*Says she's making a story. About all of us. In the Silence Game. Like you. But different. In some way I haven't planned yet*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Ohs*
*Tells Artica I kind of gave up on mine, so you may has ideas I came up with if you like*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Nods, smiling*

*Is gonna send out a PM later concerning it*

*Changes subject to...*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*SOUP*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Rolls eyes at the obvious answer*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Smiles goofily*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Yawns*

*It's past 12:30 here*

*Wants to go sleep soon*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Shakes head, wants to keep you forever*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*...Eyebrow raise at how awkward that sounded*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Goggles*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Checks PMs*

*Checks watch*

*Checks trees*

*Gasps as she sees a bucket*

*Buckets really ARE everywhere*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Wonders why you checked trees*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*...Doesn't have a logical answer*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Lol*
*Giggle*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Sighs*

*Is going to bed now, waves goodbye as she flies away*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Sad*
*Waves goodbye*
*Off to scour internet for imges to jam in my siggy before bed*


----------



## RosesBones (Nov 8, 2011)

*wonders how we have yet another silence game*
*is in awe*
*goes to hide before the thread gets massive and quishes her*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*ASks someone to tell me what the url of this is*
http://draw.to/static/d/4wgeJ8.png?v=69648


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 8, 2011)

*casually drops in and wonders why this is so much fun*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Strolls in*

*Waves hi*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*didn't know the other one went back to hell*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 8, 2011)

*walks in*
*waves*
*annoyed that he didn't even get a chance for the 1000th post in the last one*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*explains that you can still have it*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 8, 2011)

*explains that Ever got it*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 8, 2011)

*plane lands*
*steps out*
*has plans in hand*
*



Spoiler: TS's Plans



Take down existing sprite shop and create new sprite shop


*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*points out that the other thread has 999 posts*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 8, 2011)

*points out that Ever got post no.1000*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*points out that you got owned by a kid(sorry) because you didn't listen to me*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Is late*
*Walks in*


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 8, 2011)

*wonders if the party is ready to start now*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Nods*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 8, 2011)

*points out that on my computer it says that ever got post 1000 and TS got 1001*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Explains I gave 1000 to Ever because i'm nice that way*
*Sips juice*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 8, 2011)

*did get 1000th post in 4.0*
*it says it on my pc*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Shakes head*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*is with TS*
*thinks that our computers are in a war*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 8, 2011)

*agrees with Scohui*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Confused*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 8, 2011)

*thinks that it could be that we're in different countries*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Misses Slowbro*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 8, 2011)

*wonders what country absol's in*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*thinks that maybe absol is right*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 8, 2011)

*replies that I'm in the U.K.*
*asks what countriy TS is in*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 8, 2011)

*is in the U.K*
*asks absol how many posts 4.0 has on his computer*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*must be a different UK*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 8, 2011)

*says that 4.0 has 1001 posts on my computer*
*post 1001 is yours*
*doesn't know of a different UK*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*Unova Kingdom?*
*Is like "What the fuck" at 1001 number*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 8, 2011)

*very confused*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*Lux's post is now 1001*
*Mindfucked*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 8, 2011)

*problem solved*
*hopefully*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*rolls eyes*
*points at sig, makes you read it.(The new one)*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 8, 2011)

*asks if it's the gift from spunky or the marqee of doom one*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*marquee*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Appearifies*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*wavifies*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 8, 2011)

*waves too*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*wonders if absol already readed it*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Yawns loudly, rubbing her eyes*

*Asks what's going on*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*sig is going on*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 8, 2011)

*reads it*
*not sure what to say about it*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Looks at it as well*

*...No comment*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*:/*
*wonders if someone here found the secret link*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 8, 2011)

*replies no, but I'm doing the clue game*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*:/*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Also says no, but is eating chocolate froyo*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*now is hungry*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Offers him some fromac*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*no thanks*
*goes to get some cookies*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Shrugs and chunks it at a tree*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*tree falls*
*O__o*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 8, 2011)

*leaves*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Waves bye*

*Looks at fallen tree*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*points at Ulqi*
*tree killer*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Apperafies*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*points at new sig, makes you read it*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Saw it*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*wonders what you think about it*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Ehh...*
*Doesn't really like it*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Looks at Spunky*
*Waves*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*D:*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Waves at Artica*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Blink blink*

*Sighs*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*?*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Wonders why Artica sigh*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Explains that she is just...*

*Mutters never mind and walks off*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*wanted a answer*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Follows Artica*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 8, 2011)

*follows too*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Is being followed while following*
*INCEPTION*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Looks back at them*

*Asks why they're stalking 0.0*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Looks at Artica*
*Smiles*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Eyebrow raise*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Smiles*
*Randomly explodes*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*WTF JUST HAPPENED face*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Reapears next to you*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Blinks*

*Says hi slowly*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Smiles*
*Says hi*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Walks on into the city, but, as we all know, is a ghost, so if Spunky happened to tag along, people would only see Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Tags along*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*DERP INVISIBLE DERP*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Sigs*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Yays!*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*explodes randomly*
*Sips juice*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*...Grins*

*Takes it*

*THROWS IT ON THE GROUND!*

>:D


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*

	
	
		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Is*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

*Throws Artica on the ground*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

*Dodges*

*Watch starts beeping, sighs*

*Has to go to my Evil Council of Doom*

*Waves buh bye and disappears*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

http://i.picasion.com/pic46/6a4b4a694b165a2cc551a567564d6500.gif

*Is the winner*
*Waves goodbye to Artica*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

*Returns from the Evil Council of Doom*

*Waves to Spunky*

*...Wonders where Bakura went*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

*???*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

*Instructs to watch the gift I gave you. It will explain everything*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

*Can't*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

*SCREAMS IN ANGER*

*...Asks for gif making link*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

*Was going to give you one anyway*
*Explains you make gifs with pics from the web by clicking on "Url"*
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...-7S_CA&usg=AFQjCNGGqgBCw0gbJL7Xc_PbmJlRgJhbVQ


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

*Nods with approval*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

*Declares Piccolo Jr. to be awesome sauce*
http://i.picasion.com/pic46/158c7f6f2405cf2b5696e3db2b1c3c69.gif


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

*Sage nod*

*Says Vegeta isn't too bad himself*

*Nor Cell*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

Ulqi-chan said:


> *Says Vegeta isn't too bad himself*


*Laughs*
*Not sure why I think that's funny*

*States Cell's final form is really cool looking, and made me wish he was a good guy*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

*Murmurs because his voice is smexy in the original one*

*Clears throat and says he's just awesome that way*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

*//???????*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

*...*

*DERP INVISIBLE DERP*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

*SOUP*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

*Shakes head no and chunks fromac at her*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

*Gaah*
*Picks fromac out of hair*


----------



## Ever (Nov 9, 2011)

*turns into a wolf*
*licks fromac out of hair*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 9, 2011)

Ulqi-chan said:


> *Read it earlier and says it was good*
> 
> *Turns to Spunky...*
> 
> *Says she's making a story. About all of us. In the Silence Game. Like you. But different. In some way I haven't planned yet*


*is curious*
*realizes that this is an old post*
*shrug*
*waves*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

*Makes random gif*
http://i.picasion.com/pic46/60ca6d620cb1f69a314e4d87ae1.gif
*Edit: Is broken*
*Goes off to fix*


----------



## Ever (Nov 9, 2011)

*waves*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

*Waves back*
*Tells you to do your maths*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

*Comes...front!*
:3


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

*Lols*
*Throws fromac at Artica*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

*Evades*

*...Holds up CD*

*Plays it*

*Leather Pants begins to play as she throws more fromac at Spunky*


----------



## Ever (Nov 9, 2011)

*already finished maths*
*smug grin*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

*Ohs in awe*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

*Dodges fromac*
*Throws link at Artica*
http://i.picasion.com/pic46/f8161eff98e420f0ff4a32e843e36543.gif


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

*Saw it earlier*

*Tosses it back*

*Sighs*

*Has to go back to the Evil Council of Doom; Bakura is expecting her*

*Waves bye to Ever and Spunky and flies away*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

*Sad*
*Waves goodbye*


----------



## Ever (Nov 9, 2011)

*waves goodbye*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

*Eats fromac out of hair*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

*Sees new avvie*


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 9, 2011)

*has much psycho and liked _Vertigo*
*The Birds _was okay*
*ooh, loves _Rear Window_*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 9, 2011)

*confused by the happenings*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 9, 2011)

*comes up from the ground*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

*AVVIE*
*Sips juice*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

*AVVIE*
*Sips juice*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

*Yays at Star's understanding in Leather Pants*

*Waves to everyone*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 9, 2011)

*waves*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 9, 2011)

*offers random cookies to everyone*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 9, 2011)

*nom nom nom*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 9, 2011)

*starts to purr while pawing at something*


----------



## Ever (Nov 10, 2011)

*walks in*
*realises no one's here*
*walks out*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Blinks*

*Should go work on story, but is on iPod right now*

*frowns*


----------



## Ever (Nov 10, 2011)

*tells Ulqi to work on the story*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Will tomorrow; it's already 10:00 over here...is tired*


----------



## Ever (Nov 10, 2011)

*nodnod*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Poke*


----------



## Ever (Nov 10, 2011)

*"what?" look*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 10, 2011)

*"Soup?" Look*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 10, 2011)

*leaves*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 10, 2011)

*Frustraton*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Walks in*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 10, 2011)

*waves*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Waves...*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 10, 2011)

*looks around*
*is just them*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Has a WTF frowny face*

*States I'm going to go get some fromac*

*Walks away*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 10, 2011)

*puts hands in pocket*
*grabs some cookies*
*nom nom nom*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Comes back*

*Says I've been working in the story*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 10, 2011)

*is happy*
*wants to know more*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Will PM you the storyline so far*

:3


----------



## Scohui (Nov 10, 2011)

*is going to read it*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Sent*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 10, 2011)

*read*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Hi'd*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 10, 2011)

*?*
*sleeps*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Whacks a frying pan at him*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 11, 2011)

*headdesk*
*MAAATH*


----------



## Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

*sympathetic glance*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 11, 2011)

*Misses you guys*


----------



## Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

*is glad you're on*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 11, 2011)

*OMG I WAS SO LONELY AHHH*
*Ahem*
*Smiles*


----------



## Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

*smiles back*
*admires Scyther sig*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 11, 2011)

*Asks how awesome sauce you are as if I didn't know*


----------



## Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

*replies that I'm happy*
*because I have no school tomorrow and my mom and brother will be gone the entire morning, leaving me free to be on TCoD*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 11, 2011)

*OMI GOSH OMI GOSH*
*Excited*
*Explodes with joy*


----------



## Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

*asks if you have school tomorrow*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 11, 2011)

*Gives odd look*
*Nods, but will be on for a little while tomorrow getting the next chapters up*


----------



## Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

*averts eyes*
*is getting a guilt trip for not having read P:FM yet*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 11, 2011)

*Usually would kick you, but says it's fine, read the ones you missed when the new one goes up*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 11, 2011)

*Floats in*

*Sees no one's here*

*Floats right back out*


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 11, 2011)

*wonders why everyone is leaving and re-entering sporadically*


----------



## Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

*explains that it's no fun when you're by yourself*


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 11, 2011)

*goes back to playing solitaire*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 11, 2011)

*Comes back and sage nods in agreement with Ever*

*NINJA'D*


----------



## Dar (Nov 11, 2011)

*comes in riding a small dog*
*has derp face*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 11, 2011)

*Sees Dark*

*Waves*

*...Shoots dog*

>:D


----------



## Scohui (Nov 11, 2011)

*D: at dog*


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 11, 2011)

*is appaled by Arctica*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 11, 2011)

*Eats some fromac*

*Tells Slowbro story's going along well*


----------



## Dar (Nov 11, 2011)

*orders a new dog*
*orders a german shephard*
*ends up with a german leopard*
*._.*


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 11, 2011)

*is too lazy to find out what fromac is*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 11, 2011)

*wtf face*


----------



## Dar (Nov 11, 2011)

*starts riding the leopard*
*jumps over the moon like a cow*
*has another derp face*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 11, 2011)

*holds sign*
*it says: "E.T. GO HOME"*


----------



## Dar (Nov 11, 2011)

*rawrs*
>:B


----------



## Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

*quizzical look*
*sings that nursery rhyme about the cow jumping over the moon*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 11, 2011)

*opens mouth to say something*
*fly enters*
*chokes*


----------



## Ever (Nov 11, 2011)

*slams fist into Slowbro's back*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 11, 2011)

*is better*
*it hurted*
*attacks fly*


----------



## Dar (Nov 11, 2011)

*runs in circles*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 11, 2011)

*kills fly*
*? at Dar*


----------



## Dar (Nov 11, 2011)

*makes sign*
*"Space Unicorns go Home"*
*exclaims I'm having a brain anurism*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 11, 2011)

*searches for medication*
*only finds a gun*
*must work*


----------



## Dar (Nov 11, 2011)

*hides behind paper*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 11, 2011)

*asks dar to stay still*


----------



## Dar (Nov 11, 2011)

*says that me no want to get (a) shot*
*throws island at Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 11, 2011)

*it's a lonely island*
*lols*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 11, 2011)

*Lolz*

*Posted a somewhat disturbing one-shot*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 11, 2011)

*nods*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sighs*

*Is hungry*

>.<


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*is getting hungry too*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Leaves to go eat some unfrozen Mac*

*Waves bai bai*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*is going to eat some cookies*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sips juice*
*Random dance*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*double pirouette*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sighs*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*hugs*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sighs again*
*Wonders how i'm gonna get the next chapter up on time*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*holds up a sign*
*it says: WORK YOUR GODDAMN ASS OFF*
*sage nod*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Shakes head*
*Will be going to bed in like, a half hour*

*Sobs*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*tells Spunky to work her ass off until she goes to bed and then type in her sleep*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Feels like it's hopeless*
*Shakes head*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*tells Spunky to think positively*
*it is possible!*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Ever*

*Makes face*

*Throws up*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Walks in*

*Is all like "WTF IS WITH ALL THE VOMIT ON THE GROUND"*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

D:
*...*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Waves at Artica*
*Wipes mouth off*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Blink blink*

*Waves slowly*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*runs for sawdust*
*and mop*
*and broom*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Grabs feather duster and air fresheners*

*Clean clean*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Explains I accidentally deleted the next chapter of my story so close to completion I threw up on Ever's lap because I was upset*
*Steps toward Artica*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*cleans*
*hugs Spunky*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Says you better not vomit on me too*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Nods*

*Sigh*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Says it'll be a-okay*

*...Suggests saving each chapter on a JumpDrive*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*has to go*
*says bye*
*uneasy look at Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*??*
*Feels dumb, doesn't know what that is*
*Waves bye to mah Evah*
*Apologies for puking on you*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Gives Ever bai bai hug*

*Waves*

*Says a JumpDrive is a portable Hard Drive*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Shakes head*
*Parental unit doesn't know Pkmn:fm even exists*
*....*
*ANGER AT THE WORLD*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Gives her a chill pill*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Glares*
*Rejects*

*Looks at sky longfully*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Rolls eyes thinking _here we go again_*

*Stands by her and crosses arms, asking why the sky intrigues her so*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Explains it's because of my very nature*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Eyebrow raise*

*Shrugs*

*Mutters she never understood mortals anyway*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Still gazes into sky*
*Says i'm not mortal*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Eyebrow raises higher as she "Ohs" in a questioning way*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Continues to gaze into sky, humming*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Asks how she's not mortal*

*Questions if she's dead*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Artica*
*Says I am not dead*
*Sits down on ground, gazing at the now visible moon*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Blinks purple eyes at the moon*

*Remains standing, but asks how she's immortal*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Artica as if there's something obvious*

*Says there's more than one kind of not-mortal*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Shrugs*

*Doesn't tend to see it like that as much*

*Says there is life and death. Mortals live, immortals live as well...But differently. It might as well be dying since no one can see you other than "special ones"*

*Scowl appears on her face as she claims that immortality is actually a bitch*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Artica strangely*
*Stands up, says you're not getting it..Oh well*
*Walks a short distance, looks at moon*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Smirks*

*Says we're even*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Nods*
*Looks deep into the moon*

*Says if we look at what's the same instead of what's different, who knows?*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Doesn't answer*

*Turns on her heel in the opposite direction*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Follows like a lost puppy*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Senses her following*

*Walks faster*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Begins to skip*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Stops suddenly*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> *??*
> *Feels dumb, doesn't know what that is*
> *Waves bye to mah Evah*
> *Apologies for puking on you*


*walks in*
*accepts apogoly*
*wonder's what's going on*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Doesn't stop until she gets a little bit closer*
*Stops*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Shushes them*

*Looks around with focused eyes*

*Eerie silence*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Gasps quietly*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*...Rawr*

*Giant sea monster comes...from the sand*

*Smiles and pets it*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Gasp*
*Pulls Artica away*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*glomps sea monster*
*goes off to watch MLP*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Ki blasts sea monster*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

D:

*Cries*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 12, 2011)

*silence game group!*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Artica*
*Looks at hands*
*Fades into dust*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 12, 2011)

*???*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Spunky*

*Blinks*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Is dust in the wind*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Blink blink*

*The dust runs through her fingers*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Dust blows away, forming a pile*
*Pile of dust glows and reshapes into me with grossed out face*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*WTF face*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Explains you just groped me*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*...*

*Points to Bakura*

*Says he's a BAD influence*

*Bakura's like "HTF DID I EVEN GET HERE"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Bakura*
*Screams*
*Body glows red*
*Ki blasts everything, dammit*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Puts defensive shield around the two of them, shakes head disapprovingly*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Pants heavily*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Disappates shield*

*Asks what's wrong*

*Shoos Bakura away*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Shakes head*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*punches Bakura in the arm*
*borrow's Fluttershy's STARE*
*tsks at everyone, Rarity-style*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Turns back into dust*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*kicks dust in midair*
*glares*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Protects Bakura*

*Yells to Ever to stop punching her*

*Bakura's all like "...Wut"*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*kicks Bakura in the stomach*
*yells at him to stop being a negative influence on Ulqi*
*hiss*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Turns into me again*
*Kicks Ever in the spleen*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Bakura falls to the ground*

*Runs over to him, concerned*

*Glares at Ever screaming that he didn't do anything wrong*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*tackles Spunky*
*feral snarl*
*claws nails are sharp*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Oww*
*Flies away*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*jumps after Spunky*
*eyes turn red*
*fangs elongate*
*nails become claws*
*snarl*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Piggy-backs unconcious Bakura and flies away to a hospital*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Flies higher*
*Goes toward Artica/whoever she is*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Says Ever injured Bakura pretty badly*

*Hears him groan from her back*

*Flies faster*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Helps Artica carry `em*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*is still clinging to Spunky*
*becomes normal*
*sees blood*
*wonder's what the heck I did*
*realises I got possessed by some evil spirit*
*looks for spirit, wanting revenge*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

_*Later in a freaking hospital...*_

*Leans over Bakura's bed, blinking at his unconscious body*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*_I'm wif her..._*

*Sits in windowsill, looking at moon*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sighs and looks away from him*

*Repeats it's all her fault*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Shakes head*
*Jumps down*
*Hugs Artica/whoever*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Derp, it's Arctica in Marik's forme. Teehee)

*Slips from her arms and isolates herself away into the corner*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

(Imma just call you Artica forever)

*Looks at Artica*
*Looks at Bakura/unconscious guy*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(And yeah, he's just...Bakura)

*Eyes widen as she hears a groan*

*Pushes Spunky out of the way and leans over Bakura's bed*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at them both*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Exhales in relief as Bakura opens his eyes*

*Asks how he's feeling*

*Bakura says he's fine*

(GAWD, I hate replying to myself >.<)


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at them thoughtfully*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Smiles at him*

*Blushes a bit when she remembers Spunky's here*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at the lovebirds*
*Rolls eyes*
*Turns into dust and blows out the window*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

Ulqi-chan said:


> *Sighs and looks away from him*
> 
> *Repeats it's all her fault*


*shakes head*
*it be Ever's fault*
*is sorry*
*was possessed*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Appears as smoke behind Ever*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Helps Bakura out of his bed; he's covered in banadges*

*Says that they need to go*

*Piggy-backs Bakura, waves to the two and jumps out the window*

*Flies off*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Waves goodbye, see you tomorrow*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*is disguised as nurse joy*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*gives Slowbro my Pokemon to heal*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*is no longer disguised*
*wants everybody to check new sig*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*looks at Slowbro's new sig*
*laughs happily*
*makes new sig*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*wonders if he saw the right sig...*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*has seen the F5 sig*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*it's the right one*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*likes it*
*even regarding age*


----------



## Dar (Nov 12, 2011)

*walks in riding a small dog*
*again*
*o3o*
*waits for someone to post*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*asks dar to check new sig (F5)*


----------



## Dar (Nov 12, 2011)

*signals that I saw it*
*gives dog milk bone*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*noms on the glow in the dark cookie*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks around*
*Slowbro is gone*
*Sad*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*slowbro isn't gone*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Ya*
*Hugs*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*hugs back*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Blush*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*tackle pounces Slowbro*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Punches Krazoa in the face*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*appears*
*heals Krazoa*
*punches Spunky*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*"oh no not again" face*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Ow*
*Is hurt*
*Tells slowbro to do something*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*heals spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Smiles*
*Grabs Slowbro*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*sits on the side lines while nomming some popcorn*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*throws cookie at Krazoa*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*noms the flying cookies* NYA!


----------



## Dar (Nov 12, 2011)

*tells my small dog (whose name is Apple) to catch the cookie*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*stops Dar's dog eating the cookie*


----------



## Dar (Nov 12, 2011)

*makes the dog jump over the sun*






*while eating mashed potatoes*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sits on sidelines watching them sadly*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*pets Throwing Stars* nya X3


----------



## Dar (Nov 12, 2011)

*wonders if new silence game group will actually be fun*
*pets doggie*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sigh*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*wonders what's wrong with spunky*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*wonders as well*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks around*
*Screams "This was supposed to be my perfect date!!"*

*....*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*looks over to Spunky and starts chasing her*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*ohs*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Krazoa*
*Flies up*
*And away*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*sad*
*wants to fly*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Swoops down, grabs Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*is going high*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Grabs Slowbro tighter*
*Flies away*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*teleports to a tall tree*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Lands on the ground with Bakura*

*Is like "What's going on here"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sees Artica*
*Lands next to her with Slowbro*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*wonders why there are no glowsticks around*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Smacks Krazoa*
*Waves hi to Artica*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Waves*

*Bakura "hmphs"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Bakura with a creepy smile*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*puts her ears down and whimpers*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Eyebrow raise as she steps in front of Bakura*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Stops smiling*
*....*
*Smiles*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*sits beside Slowbro*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Smiles bigger*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Asks slowly if you're (Spunky) high are something*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Giggles like an idiot*
*Shakes head*
*Steps forward*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Steps back as she grabs Bakura defensively by the wrist*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*looks over warily of Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Steps torwards Krazoa*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Steps back again as eyes narrow*

*Forms a small ki blast in her free hand just in case*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Artica*
*Looks at Bakura*
*Turns back towards Krazoa*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Disappates ki blast and lets go of Bakura*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*blinks and backs away from Spunky a little*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Quietly asks Krazoa to take a step to the right*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks confused but always obeys people so took a step to the right*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Large pile of black sludge appears where Krazoa was*
*Forms itself into a large mound with yellow eyes*

(Spunky)
*Smiles, forming orange ki blast in her hand*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Eyebrow raise at sludge*

*Shoots a green ki blast at it*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*looks at the weird mound and prods it*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sludge mound melts all over Krazoa*

(Me, i'm not an evil sludge monster)
*Dissapates ki blast*
*Tries to pull Krazoa out*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

*Rolls eyes and helps*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*hides*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Waves vaguely at Slowbro*

(Bakura)
*Watches from afar*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Rolls eyes, pulls Krazoa out*
*Tells Krazoa and Artica to step back*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*gets ready*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica) 
*Jumps back and stands by Bakura and Slowbro*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Charges Spirit Bomb to destroy the monster*
*Looks at Artica*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Both) 
*Blink blink*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sighs*
*Tells Artica to give me your power*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Is like "Are you kidding me?"*
*Rejects loudly*

(Bakura)
*Asks why she should*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*teleports away from it all and offers Spunky a raichu shaped cookie*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

Krazoa said:


> *teleports away from it all and offers Spunky a raichu shaped cookie*


*Sighs*



Ulqi-chan said:


> (Arctica)
> *Is like "Are you kidding me?"*
> *Rejects loudly*
> 
> ...


*Glares at you both*

*Fires wimpy Spirit Bomb at sludge monster*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*tries to work out what's wrong with Spunky*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Asks what is the meaning behind it*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Says i'm trying to kill this thing but I need more power*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Says that my power is very limited*

(Bakura)
*Suggests that we all just pitch in to kill it*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Rolls eyes, mumbles something about your power tasting good*
*Fires ki blasts and stuff at monster*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*WTF face at what she said*

(Bakura)
*Eyebrow raise at Spunky*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*sees lots of glowy things and starts going after them all*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Artica and Bakura*
*Sheepish giggle as she fires more ki blasts*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Still has a questioning WTF face*

(Bakura)
*Pats her shoulder with a reassuring grin saying not to worry*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*dives right for the ki blasts because they are so glowy*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Screams*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Quickly pulls her away from them*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*wonders if the monster is dead*
*"oh crap" face*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*stops chasing them and goes over to Spunky to see if she's alright*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Pants heavily*
*Starts to have a panic attack*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Swiftly grabs an Oran Berry from her pocket*
*Offers it to Spunky to help relieve panic*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*waits anxiously to see what happens*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*wonders if the sludge is dead now*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Eats oran berry*
*Pokes pile of sludge*
*...*
*It's dead!*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Closes eyes, sighs, and shakes head at Slowbro*

(Bakura)
*Standing by Slowbro, arms crossed and head down*
*Says it's not dead yet*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*fecepalm*
*just remembered that he has a gun*
*pulls minigun out*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Slowbro strangely*
*Says "Or, I could do this"*
*Destructo dic's it*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*"What?" face*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Explains a Destructo Disc is  a glowing disc of energy*
*Killed monster*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*sniff*
*minigun disappears*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Puts hand on Slowbro's back*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*sighs*
*looks at spunky*
*hugs*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Hug*
*Scream*
*Sludge monster, way bigger than the other one shows up and grabs me*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*D:*
*Pulls spunky*
*sludge grabs him instead*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Screams for Slowbro*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*dances around*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*sludge is going to eat him*
*sludges opens its mouth*
*throws lots of cookies*
*sludge is getting bigger*
*keeps throwing*
*incoming sludge rain*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

_Not very helpuful, Slowbro..._

*Rolls eyes*
*Shoots monster with ki*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*almost hits him*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 12, 2011)

*decides to leave Spunky and Slowbro alone*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> *almost hits him*


*Facepalm*
*Flies toward monster at top speed*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*wonders if it's mandy speed*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Both)
*Comes back*

(Arctica)
*ANGRY WTF face*
*Helps*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*sludge shakes hand*
*is dizzy*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Air hops towards them piggy-backing Bakura*
*Readys an energy blast to kill the sludge*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Flies in front of Artica at Mandy speed*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*hopes that he ain't gonna die*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Flies around her and launches ki blast at the monster*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Flies past Slowbro, kissing his cheek*
*Turns 'round, flies _into_ monster at full speed but doesn't
 come out*

*Monster lets Slowbro go*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*one almost hits his head*
*is scared*
*falls on the ground*


----------



## Dar (Nov 12, 2011)

*comes in*
*sees sludge monster*
*hits it with a flaming battle axe*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Monster blows up randomly*


*Spunky is nowhere to be seen*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Watches from afar, her face passive*

(Bakura)
*Asks her why she's not helping them*

(Arctica)
*Turns to him saying it's pointless*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*searches for spunky*


----------



## Dar (Nov 12, 2011)

*looks around*
*sees pile of ash*
*puts it in sandwich bag*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Random smoke blows around Slowbro*
*Reforms into me, hugging you*
*Looks at Dar strangely*


----------



## Dar (Nov 12, 2011)

*wonders what the ash I just picked up was*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Lands near the group as Bakura hops off my back*
*Asks if it's all good*

(Bakura)
*Raises eyebrow at Dark*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*hugs spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Happy there is peace again*
*Kisses Slowbro*


----------



## Dar (Nov 12, 2011)

*looks at Bakura*
*shrugs*
*dumps ash out*
*gets vacuum cleaner*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Dar*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Shrugs saying peace is maddening*

(Bakura)
*Rolls eyes*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Artica strangely*
*Asks why you think that*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*is happy*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Grabs Slowbro*


----------



## Dar (Nov 12, 2011)

*lies down*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Says I've been dead for a while. I've seen how peace can easily turn into anarchy with ease, and change back again. It gets confusing if you think about it*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*looks at spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Slowbro, ignores the others*


----------



## Dar (Nov 12, 2011)

*stares at clouds*
*sees a familiar cloud*
*jaw drops*
*eyes widen*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*blink blink*
*Doesn't know what is going to happen*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Looks from the two to Bakura...Blinks*

(Bakura)
*...Blink blink*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Blink blink with pretty eyelashes*
*Looks at Slowbro*


----------



## Dar (Nov 12, 2011)

*stares at cloud*
*exclaims that it's the cloud that almost killed me in Silence Game 2.0*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Glares at Dar*
*Shoots cloud with ki*
*Looks at Slowbro*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Figets uncomfortably*

(Bakura)
*...Smiles*
*Grabs her hand and watches the romantic scene playing out before them by Spunky and Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*looks at spunky*
*waits for something to happen*


----------



## Dar (Nov 12, 2011)

*looks around*
*gets awkward*
*leaves*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Blushes a bit and smiles as she rests her head on Bakura's shoulder*

(Bakura)
*Smile softens as he blushes, too*
*Turns his attention to S&S*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Slowbro*
*Waits for something to happen*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*shakes head*
*he is waiting for something to happen*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Rolls eyes*
*Yells "Godammit you two, just do it!"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Glares at Artica*
*Runs up, punches her in face*
*Says "There, something happened! Happy?'*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*facepalm*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Dodges*
*Shoos her back to Slowbro*

(Bakura)
*Laughs*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Glares at Bakura and Artica*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*pulls spunky closer*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Blush*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Both)
*Fall silent as they watch*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*blushes*
*...*
*kisses spunky*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Looks at Bakura and gives him a thumbs-up sign*

(Bakura)
*Nods*
*Runs at S&S*
*Punches Slowbro in the face saying "Play time is over now!"*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*is like "wtf"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Is like, powering up*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Both)
*laugh*

(Arctica)
*Cheeky grin as she grabs Bakura's hand, ready to escape from Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Smiles*
*Says "Well, if you're afraid..'*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*looks at situation*
*light in brain*
*holds giant sign*
*is says: Arctica<3Bakura*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Facepalm*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Smirks*
*Shakes head no*
*Adds that it's fun to play chase, though*

NINJA'D

(Arctica)
*Blushes at sign and shoots it with a large ki blast*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*"What?" look*


----------



## Dar (Nov 12, 2011)

*comes back*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Pushes Artica and Bakura together*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*smiles*
*sludge hand happears on the ground next to slowbro*
*starts pulling him deeper*
*is like "What the hell!?"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Is like "Come back with my boyfriend!"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Both)
*Blush at, derp, CLOSENESS*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*is trying to get up*
*can't*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Pulls on Artica's arm, yanking her away*
*Points to Slowbro*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Blinks at Slowbro*
*Helps*

(Bakura)
*Blink blink*
*Stands there, looking at the ground*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*is going to sink*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sigh*
*Grabs Slowbro's hand*
 *Floats up*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Grabs his other hand and yanks up*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Does too*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*goes up*
*a sludge monster with sharp teeth happears holding my hand*
*is going to bite Slowbro*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Shoots it*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Chucks Destructo Disc*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*sludge blows up*
*is happy*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Happy*
*Rickroll'd*
*Less happy*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Checks watch, eyes widen*
*Yells to Arctica we have to go*

(Arctica)
*Blinks*
*Ohs and looks back at Spunky*
*Says I've got a meeting*
*Waves bye to Slowbro and Spunky*
*Lands by Bakura and piggy-backs him*

(Both)
*Fly away to The Evil Council of Doom*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Waves*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*waves goodbye*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sips juice*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*looks around*
*is just them*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Coughs*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*wonders if she is choking*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Coughs*
*Rolls eyes*
*Sips juice*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*?*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Smiles*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*smiles, confused*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Giggles*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*blushes*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Bluhs*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*wonders if this is the date she wanted*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*appearifies*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Shakes head*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*facepalm*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*...Says this is better*
*Kisses Slowbro passionitely*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Both)
*Return*

(Arctica)
*Waves*

(Bakura)
*Blinks*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*kisses spunky too*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*goes off to shop*
*buys new songs and froyo soup*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Both)
*Feel awkward since they interrupted Spunky's...moment*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*also feels awkward*
*drinks froyo soup*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Glares at Artica*
*Says it wasn't a moment*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*shakes head*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sips juice*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*...Glances at Bakura, then Slowbro, then Spunky*
*Eyes widen as a deafening shriek is heard from afar*

(Bakura)
*Asks what the bloody hell that was*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Holds ears*
*Says it's loud, that's what*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*hears nothing*
*must be deaf*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Eye twitches*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*just remembered this is the silence game...*
*>.<*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*lol*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*begs at spunky to stop the evil torture*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Rolls eyes*
*Says calling me evil isn't helping*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*cute torture*
*doesn't sound right*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*weird torture?*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Both)
*Sweat drop*

(Arctica)
*Suggests we find out what that scream was*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*

	
	
		
		
	


	




 By Slowbro*

*Agrees with Artica*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Noise left him irritated*
*Says whatever it is, we're going to kill it*

(Arctica)
*Sighs at Bakura*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Agrees with Bakura*
*Starts walking toward the noise*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*can't hold it*
*if spunky doesn't stop the torture, he is going to kill himself*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Rolls eyes*
*Off to kill stuff*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Follows Spunky*

(Bakura)
*Catches up with Arctica, shoving his hands in his pockets*
*Looks around*

*Herp derp, scenery be Egyptian desert*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Runs faster, leaps into flight*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*falls on his knees*
*points gun to head*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Piggy-back rides Arctica*

(Arctica)
*Jumps into air hopping, following Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Goes down to Slowbro*
*Takes gun*
*Flies away*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*looks at gun*
*stands up*
*searches for a rope*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Lands where she heard the noise, lets Bakura down*

(Bakura)
*Looks around with his arms crossed, expecting something*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Lands*
*Looks around*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Turns when a giant sea monster emerges from the sand*
*Eyes narrow as she realizes this isn't the nice one*

(Bakura)
*Looks at Arctica and nods, pulling a laser pistol from his back pocket*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Thinks Bakura is awesome sauce*

*Gets ready for battle*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*finds rope*
*gets ready for suicide*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Takes rope*
*Ties up sea monster*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Looks from Spunky to Bakura, nodding*
*Charges a green ki blast in her hand and jumps into the air, launching it at the sea monster*

(Bakura)
*Runs to the other side of the monster, shooting sky blue laser bullets at it*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Claps like an idiot*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*appearifies again*
*throws boomerang at monster*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*holds breath*
*forever*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Grabs Bakura's hand and they shoot a crapload of stuff at the sea monster*

*Derp, sea monster in the sand is dead*

(Bakura)
*Smirks*
*Remarks that it was too easy*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Grabs Slowbro*
*Squeezes him until he opens his mouth*
*Agrees that momster was too easy*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Eyebrow raise*
*"Momster?"*

(Arctica)
*laughs*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Makes face*
*Taps Artica's shoulder so hard I push her over*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Falls over and winces as her back crashes to the ground*
*Asks what was _that_ for with a scowl*

(Bakura)
*kneels beside her*
*Offers hand to help her up*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*opens mouth*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sweatdrops*
*Says I didn't mean to knock you over but...*
*Sea monster, bigger than the last one, show up*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(*Read yo one-shot*)

(Arctica)
*Takes Bakura's hand and jumps to her feet, her eyes narrowing at the new sea monster in the frigging sand*

(Bakura)
*Face remains passive as he reloads his pistol*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Monster picks Bakura up*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Screams his name as she bicycle-kicks the sea monster's hand, freeing Bakura*

(Bakura)
*Falls in the sand, KO'd*

(Arctica)
*Lands in the sand and picks up Bakura, shaking him lightly to hopefully wave him up*
*Says his name over and over again, her voice getting more fearful with every breath*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at you guys*
*Looks at sea monster*
*Says it's go time*
*Flies up at Mandy speed*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*THROWS MONSTER ON THE GROUND*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Points at monster with two fingers*
*Screams "Ultimate technique! Fantastic thunder cannon!"*
*Arm crackles with electricty*
*Shocks monster, defeating it*
*Flies to Artica*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Continues to shake Bakura, but he still won't wake up*
*Looks at Spunky*
*Her eyes are sad and scared*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*kicks him in the face*
*doesn't wake up*
*looks at Arctica*
*"Uh oh" face*
*runs away*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Takes Bakura in my arms*
*Starts to run*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*closes eyes*
*attempts to use MAGIC to awaken Bakura*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Uses her hand to block the kick*
*Throws Slowbro acoss the desert*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> *Takes Bakura in my arms*
> *Starts to run*


*Points*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*wonders what's going on*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Explains I ish saving Bakura by taking him to the healing waters only my kind know of*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Takes Bakura from Spunky, shaking her head*
*Follows her*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Stops at a wall made of stone*
*Rubs her hand on it, carving in stone appear*
*Tells Artica to walk through*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Slowly nods*
*Ginergly walks through*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*jumps through*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Area is dark and peaceful, and everything's covered with moss and vines*
*Motions to a  small waterfall in the middle*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*gets up*
*wows at distance*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE GROUND*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Looks around*
*Sees waterfall*
*Walks over to it and kneels beside it*
*Carefully lays Bakura's body into it, keeping his head about water*
*Waits*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sunlight shines on Bakura's body*
*Water glows blue green*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*pokes some moss*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Looks around*
*Gingerly dips hand in water...Derp, it feels good*
*Takes it back out and looks at Bakura*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks*
*Waits*
*....*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*runs towards water*
*jumps*
*SPLASH*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Nothing happens*
*Is fearful*
*Looks at Spunky, asking loudly what's going on and why it's not working*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Arctica*
*Says it only works once on every person, but he couldn't of gotten in unless he was a member of my race*
*Wonders*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*has no idea of what's going on*
*joins Slowbro*
*SPLASH*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*chuckles*
*water starts to burn*
*screams painfully*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 12, 2011)

*screams*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Pulls Slowbro out*
*Explains you need to stay out of the water if you're not hurt*
*...Wonders*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*is hurt now*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*offers bandage*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Arctica*
*Says it only works once on every person, but he couldn't of gotten in unless he was a member of my race*
*Wonders*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*looks at top of page*
*looks at post*
*wonders*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*...Says he's human*
*Guesses you're human, too*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*is not human*
*is dissapointed*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at her strangely*
*Mumbles "We were once.."*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*is like "Then what did I kiss?"*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*was never a human*
*and that's final*
*sticks nose in the air and walks off*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Slowbro*
*Looks at Ever*
*Sighs*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*questioning look*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Bakura*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Doesn't know what to think*
*Confuzzled with herself, Spunky, and most of all Bakura*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Bakura*
*Screams*
*Ki blasts a grave*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Eyes are bewildered as she stares at Bakura*
*Knowing that she won't get an answer, asks him what is going on here*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*grabs flowers*
*puts them in the grave*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Puts hand on Arctica's shoulder*
*Motions toward hole in the ground*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Stares at her with tears in her eyes*
*Shakes head*
*Repeats he's not dead...he's not dead*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Slaps Arctica lightly*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Doesn't react*
*Growls he is _not_ dead*
*Places her hand over his heart...feels a beat*
*Turns back to Spunky*
*Says he was never dead. Remember, he was merely rendered unconscious*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*NSBNAKDHJJFDGSLFMFMKKZZNZZIW D I HAVE GOT TO PAT ATTENTION AND THEN THEY SAID.D,LFJ ?C;L>

*Nod*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*looks at grave*
*a hand happears and grabs slowbro by the neck*
*pulls him to the grave*
*can't breathe*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Is like "There's zombies in here? "*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

(it's sludge)


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Arctica and Baruka*
*Looks at Slowbro*
*Starts panting heavily*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*is dying*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Panic attacking*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*is trying to make the sludge hand let go*
*his time is coming*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*ties a rope to Slowbro*
*ties the other end to a horse*
*slaps horse*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*"oh shit" face when he knows that he is going to be decapitated*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Flash*
*Something cuts rope*
*Flash*
*Something kills sludge*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*is happy*
*has to go*
*but will be back soon*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*deep...*
*heart is beating to fast*
*is having a....*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*....*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Slowbro*
*Looks at Baruka*
*Gazes into the sun*
*Fades into dust for the final time*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*heart comes back to normal*
*deep breath*
*stands up*
*searches for spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Is standing there beside you*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*hugs spunky*
*is sorry for not having the date*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Puts  hand on Slowbro's face*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*puts hand on spunky's hair*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Purr*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*smiles*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Pulls Slowbro close*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*still smiling*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Kisses Slowbro passonately*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

*enjoying kiss*
*hugs spunky while kissing*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Pulls away*
*Looks into the sky, then back at Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 12, 2011)

(Pulls away?)
*looks at spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Says I must go now*
*Floats up slowly*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*averts eyes*
*awkwardly walks away*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Appears as smoke behind Ever*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*jumps*


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 12, 2011)

*notes the thread has 34 pages now*
*goes back to nodding his head to the tune of "I Saved the World Today"*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 12, 2011)

*waves*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Comes back*
*Curses under her breath cause everyone's gone now*

(Bakura)
*Shrugs, tells her to calm down*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Waves*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Blink blink*
*Waves back*
*...Looks at previous posts*
*Sweat drop*

(Bakura)
*Joins her*
*..."Are you Kidding me" kind of "WTF" look on*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at Bakura*
*Eyebrow dance*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Steps in front of Bakura and changes the subject to how the game has been holding up*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*pokes Spunky*
*giggle*
*looks at Bakura*
*looks at Ulqi*
*eyebrow dance*

*collapses into laughter*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Says the game is weird*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Both)
*Nod in agreement*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Pokes Bakura's belly to see if my hand goes through*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Major WTF face*
*Pushes her away*

(Arctica)
*Is all like "What the hell"*
*Stands in between the two saying that Bakura is ALIVE.*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 12, 2011)

*???*
*what happened to the Silence Game social group? :/*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks at  Arctica*
*Makes cat face*
*Wonders what Starwings's talking about*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*sings*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Ear pain*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 12, 2011)

*what is going on?*
*claps*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Confused now*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Facepalms muttering that Spunky is hopeless*

(Bakura)
*Blinks*
*Asks how he healed, anywho*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> *Ear pain*


*says, "Dammit Spunky, I can actually sing!"*
*glares*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

Ulqi-chan said:


> (Arctica)
> *Facepalms muttering that Spunky is hopeless*
> 
> (Bakura)
> ...


*Makes cat mouth*
*:3*


----------



## Ever (Nov 12, 2011)

*leaves to finish maths*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*Waves bye*
*Wears random hat*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Sighs*

(Bakura)
*Asks what's wrong*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 12, 2011)

*...*
*Forgot what we were doing*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Rubs eyes*
*Yawns*

(Bakura)
*Rolls eyes as he picks her up bridal-style*
*Tells her to rest*
*Goes off to find Spunky or Ever*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Shows up*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Nods in acknowledgement of presence*

(Arctica)
*DERP ASLEEP DERP*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Raises eyebrow at the sleeping derp*


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

*can't get past #2 in the Clue Game and is pissed*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Sighs saying that it happens occasionally*

*NINJA'D*

(Bakura)
*Can't help you there*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Pokes Arctica with a stick*
*Gives Ever a cookie*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Stirs softly*

(Bakura)
*Slaps the stick away with a look of distaste*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Crosses her arms*


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

*headdesk*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Probably needs to find a bed to put Arctica in...*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Puts blanket and pillows on desk*


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

*headwall*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Eyebrow raise at Ever*
*Says that the desk is...not good enough*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Scoffs*


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

*explains Spunky stole her desk*
*grabs the desk*
*headdesk*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Walks off in search of a hotel*

(Man, I hate how Bakura doesn't have any powers. D: Why does he have to be human?)


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Looks at Ever*
*...*
*Follows Bakura*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Looks at Arctica as he walks*
*Shakes head as he focuses on the road ahead*
*It's heading into a town, horrah*


----------



## Tomboy (Nov 13, 2011)

*Steps in.*
*Is totally lost...*
*Eats a marshmallow.*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Raises eyebrow*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Arrives in...uh...Nikki Town*
*Glances around for a hotel*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Raises eyebrow at town name*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Derp original DBZ reference)

(Bakura)
*Looks back to see Spunky*
*Tells her to help him find one*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Shrugs*
*Floats up for betterr view*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Blinks at a normal sized building with a large sign saying "HOTEL"*
*Yells at Spunky that he found one*
*Walks inside*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Derp*
*Goes in*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Gets a room key*
*...? It's number is 23?!*
*Goes to the elevator*
*Goes up to floor...42?!*
*Walks down hallway to room...815?!*
*Has to enter the combination of...108?!*
*Sweat drop at so many _Lost_ number references*
*Enters the room, flips on the lights, places Arctica on the bed and pulls the covers over her*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Lost with lost*
*Goes outside and sleeps in a tree*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*walks in*
*waves to everybody*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Asleep in a tree*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Since Arctica's in the bed, yawns, curls up on the floor and drifts to sleep*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Opens one eye*
*Giggles*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Some time later...*
*Eyes slowly crack open and she yawns*
*Gradually sits up in bed, wondering where she is*
*Sees the sleeping Bakura curled up on the floor*
*Guesses he brought her here and smiles*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Sits in tree outside*
*Jumps off, climbs into window of room*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Looks at window and holds a finger to her lips, pointing at Bakura*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Looks at Arctica Strangely*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Rolls eyes and whispers just to shut up*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Nods*

*Falls out of window*
*Ow*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Winces at the sound, fearing Bakura will wake up*
*Glances at him*
*Sighs in relief when she sees he's still asleep*
*Silently jumps out the window and lands gracefully on her feet, offering her hand to the befallen Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Grabs hand*
*Eye twitches*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Blinks*
*Asks...if they should go back to sleep*
*Is still tired, anywho*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Shakes head*
*Grabs Arctica's hand, says there's a place that sells fromac up the road*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Slides hand from Spunky's, shaking her head*
*Isn't hungry*
*Floats back up to the window*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Crosses arms, asks why she's so obsessed with him*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

*Stops abruptly in air, not looking back at her*

*...Is no more obsessed with him than you are with Slowbro*

*And says either way...Bakura liked her first :P*

*Floats into room*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Blink blink*
*Unsure of what to say*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Yawns quietly and crawls back into the bed*
*Falls asleep in minutes*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Bored*
*...*
*!*
*Has an idea*
*Flies off*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*DERP ASLEEP DERP*

(Bakura)
*BLOODY SLEEPING DUH*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Snickers as she floats up to the window*
*Chucks a water balloon*
*Balloon falls imeaditely instead of hitting anything*
*Angry face*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Has a strange dream involving card games on motorcycles*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Floats in room*
*Watches Bakura sleep*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(When I read that, I was like "WTF")

(Bakura)
*Stretches out, still sleeping*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

(X3)

*X3*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Yawns silently and turns over again*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Giggles like a madman*
*Floats out window*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Stirs*
*Eyes open halfway*
*Sees open window...Unconsciously gets up and closes it*
*Eyes wander upon the sleeping Arctica*
*Smiles softly and curls up on floor again*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Looks at window*
*=|*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

*HERP DERP SOMETIME AFTER MIDNIGHT...*

(Bakura)
*Wakes up again*
*Remains on the floor, though, cause he's tired and all*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Sitting in tree again*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Decides to wake up Arctica as well*
*Slowly rises, walks over to the bed*
*Softly pokes her in the ribcage*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Sighs*
*Gazes at the sky*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Poke*
*Poke*
*Poke*
*Annoyed that she's still not awake*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Taps window with nails to theme of "leather pants'*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Blinks at noise and turns to window*
*Rolls eyes and opens it*

(Arctica)
*WOW, STILL ASLEEP*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Crawls into room like a lizard*
*Stands up*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Says to be quiet and points at sleeping Arctica*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Nods*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Not really knowing what to do, sits on the ground and leans against the bed, arms crossed and eyes closed*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Stares*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Senses her staring*
*Asks why without opening his eyes*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Shrugs*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Supposes he better wake up Arctica*
*Gets up and leans over he bed, poking her softly*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Looks at them longingly*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Poke*
*Poke*
*Poke*
*Annoyed that she's STILL not up*
*Shakes her violently yelling "GET THE BLOODY HELL _UP_, ARCTICA!!"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Giggles like a madman*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Wakes up and unintentionally slaps Bakura*
*Seeing what she had done, says sorry over and over again*
*Says it's a reflex D:*

(Bakura)
*Rubs now red cheek saying it's fine*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Laughs*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Clears throat and states that we need to leave*

(Arctica)
*Nods*
*Walks out the room with a shrugging Bakura following*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Looks at choo sadly*
*Says bye*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Derp I gotta go anyway)

(Arctica)
*Waves goodbye*

(Bakura)
*Takes Arctica's hand and leads her out of the hotel*

*Thry leave Nikki Town~*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Sighs*
*Flies off*


----------



## Tomboy (Nov 13, 2011)

*Looks in the sky*
*Plops down on the grass and lies down*
*Gazes at the stars*


----------



## RosesBones (Nov 13, 2011)

*Is bored*
*wonders if anyone else is here*
*wishes her boyf stayed up as late as she does*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

*appearifies*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Blinks as they approach another town*
*Tells Arctica what he sees*

(Arctica)
*Smiles*
*Hopes there's some good food there*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*walks in*
*doesn't know what happened*
*doesn't care*


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 13, 2011)

*realizes just how fast this thread goes*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Sips juice*
*Annoyed I woke up late*


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 13, 2011)

*attempts to comfort Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Makes unsure face*


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 13, 2011)

*feels rejected*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Unsure what to do*
*Sips juice*


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 13, 2011)

*asks Spunky what kind of juice it is*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Looks at Star69*
*Says it's Juice juice*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 13, 2011)

*wonders what Juice juice tastes of*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Answers juice*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*is back*
*again*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Is front*
*Again*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*smiles*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Grabs Slowbro's hand and floats up*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*doesn't like the sudden lift*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Tells Slowbro to hold on tight*
*Flies fast*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*holds on tight*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*walks in*
*sees a flying slowbro*
*does not see spunky*
*facepalm*
*walks out*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Lands*
*Puts Slowbro down*
*Runs after Cubone*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*wonders where they are*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Looks around*
*Whimper*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Both)
*Enter the scene*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*wonders what's wrong*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*decides to come back*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Sees Arctica, Barkura, and Cubone*

*Waves*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*waves*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*waves back*
*gets my small dog*
*rides*
*tells Arctica not to shoot it this time*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Looks at Slowbro*
*Looks at Bakura*
*...*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*looks around*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Flies toward Arctica at Mandy speed, dragging Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*tries not to touch the ground*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Rolls eyes, stops and picks him up bridal style*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*is like"..."*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*wonders what they're all looking at*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Laughs*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*looks at Cubone*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*facepalm*
*follows at turtle speed*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*sits down*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Laughs*
*Zips around and grabs Cubone, putting him over my shoulder*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*wtf expression*
*O.O*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*looks at spunky*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Raises eyebrow at situation*

(Arctica)
*Whistles loudly to grab their attention*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*doesn't give attention to Arctica*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Ear  pain from Arctica's whistling*
*Runs towards her*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Chunks a rock at Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*rock hits his head, before he could do anything*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Slaps rock away from Slowbro*
*Chucks dirt at Arctica*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Sneers at tags*

(Arctica)
*Dodges Mud Slap and waves hi*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*falls*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Waves at Arctica *
*Picks Slowbro up*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Is hungry*
*Suggests going to a diner or something*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Brings fromac*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*is dizzy*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Laughs at tags*

(Arctica)
*Eyebrow raise at Bakura, eats fromac slowly*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*is like, bleeding*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Makes an "Oh, shit" face*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*not like you have to worry about it, but is like, bleeding a lot*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Tosses a first aid kit to Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Drops it like a spaz because I can't catch*
*Picks it up*
*Opens, kit is full of fromac*
*.....*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*is playing redblood version of silence game*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Goofy grin as she laughs nervously, saying she forgot to take that out*

(Bakura)
*Rolls his eyes*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Rolls eyes at Arctica*
*Sneaks a tiny piece of fromac*
*Spits it out*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*...Suggests a hospital?*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*puts fromac on head*
*...*
*no effect*
*eats bloody fromac*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Grabs Slowbro*
*Tries to fly him to hospital*
*Too heavy*
*Wondering how I picked him up before*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Facepalm at Slowbro's actions*

(Bakura)
*Rolls eyes again saying he's going to die unless we do something*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*ate too much fromac?*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Sigh*
*...*
*Has an idea*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*is sleepy*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Says that Arctica could throw him there...?*
*That's what she did last time*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*shakes head*
*blood is everywhere*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Takes deep breath*
*Screams as she powers up*
*Grabs Slowbro*
*Slowly flies*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*ZzzZzz*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Makes an "Oh shit" face again*
*Tries to fly faster*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Piggy-backs Bakura and air hops after them*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Struggles to hold on to Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*unconscious*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Looks over Arctica's shoulder*
*Says she better get ready to catch Slowbro if he falls*

(Arctica)
*Nods and looks back forward*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Losing altitude as they enter Brick City*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Starts air jumping lower to the ground and ultimately lands*
*Lets Bakura down*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Falls over*
*Pants heavily*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*...*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Both)
*Run over to Spunky*

(Arctica)
*Carries Spunky and tells Bakura to take Slowbro*

(Bakura)
*Nods, picks him up and they hurry to the hospital*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

*falls asleep randomly*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Gets up, trods over to hospital*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*BP blood spill*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Rolls eyes and follows Spunky*

~Meanwhile in the Hall of Justice hospital...~

(Both)
*Sitting around in Spunky and Slowbro's room*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Sips yucky hospital juice*
*>o<*
*Bleh*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*medics playing with brain*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Eww*
*Jumps out window*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*they bandage him*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Both)
*Peer out window with a sweat drop*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

*lies on hospital bed with burn marks*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*medics are done*
*medics drink the blood*
*Really wants to be asleep right now*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Is no where to be seen*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

*falls asleep*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*wonders what's happening outside*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Suggests going to the cafeteria*

(Arctica)
*Nods and follows Bakura to it*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

*wonders too*
*has woken up*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Sits in cafeteria, filing nails*
*Pile of dead people in corner*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*medics let slowbro out*
*goes to the cafeteria*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Eats steak ravenously and ruthlessly (as shown in siggie)*

(Arctica)
*WTF face and eyebrow raise at him*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Watches closely*
*Looks at bloody dead guy in corner*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

*gets up*
*limps*
*climbs out of window*
*staggers towards cafeteria half-asleep*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*could be worse, like him*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Looks at her with an innocent "What?" face*

(Arctica)
*Rolls eyes and shakes head*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Wonders*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

*shakes head*
*fully wakes up*
*walks into cafeteria*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*points out that he is actually using the fork*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Finishes eating and drags Arctica along with him to the city*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Shrug*
*Eats suspicous piece of meat as she follows*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*stares at spunky*
*is like "wtf"*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

*walks into empty cafe*
*sees bodies*
*promptly screams, and runs away*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*wonders if spunky is eating him*
*hopes not*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Hums tunelessy, chucks meat on ground*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

*gets match*
*sets bodies alight*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Looks around at city, blinking*

(Bakura)
*Silently leads her, stopping to look into windows occasionally*

*DERP LOTTA PEOPLE DERP*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*checks head*
*thinks that nothing is missing*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

*follows Arctica and Bakura into the city*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Doesn't like the city, people stare when you fly*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*is afraid of spunky*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

*transforms into puddle*
*glides along into city*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Sighs at no interesting stores*
*Turns back to Arctica, saying that we should maybe go*

(Arctica)
*Nods, proceeding to leave the city*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Sees the fear in Slowbro's face*
*Looks at ground*
*Agrees we should leave*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

*follows everyone*
*evaporates into cloud*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*asks spunky if she ate a part of him*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Looks at Slowbro*
*Says no*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*relief*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

*turns back into normal form*
*transforms legs into wheels*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Runs out of city*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*follows*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Takes out cellphone as they're walking, dials Spunky's number*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 13, 2011)

*rolls along after them*
*takes out own cellphone*
*dials Scohui's number*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Taps Arctica's shoulder*
*Says I have no cell phone*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*doesn't have one either*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Ahs*
*Pockets cellphone again*

(Bakura)
*Puts his hands behind his head, asking what they should do now*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Looks around*
*Whimpers*
*Wonders where we are and how it got so dark so fast*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*Darkworld*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Glances around, agreeing it is unusually dark*

*NINJA'D*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Hears noises*
*Scooches closer to Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*hugs spunky, fearfully*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Stands closer to Arctica and puts his hand on his laser pistol just in case*

(Arctica)
*Readys a ki blast*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Whimper*
*Makes "Wait a second" face*
*Pushes Slowbro away, fearless*
*Stands next to Arctica, holding onto my arm with the other one*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*Looks at Justin Case*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Rolls eyes*
*Hears a noise behind her*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Looks around carefully as eyes narrow*

(Bakura)
*Same*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Looks around, one eye twitches*


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

*glomps everyone*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Pushes Ever off me*
*Tells her to stay close*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*runs away*
*sludge monster happears and punches him*
*AAAAAAAAAAAHHHH*
*flies out of the scene*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Silently waves to Ever*

(Bakura)
*Eyes widen and shoots something in the darkness*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*...*
*Didn't know Slowbro could fly*
*Second sludge monster shows up*


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

*alsho didn't know*
*sees somefink shiny*
*picks it up*
*it's glass*
*hand starts bleeding*
*licks paw hand


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

(Isn't flying)


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Both)
*WTF face at Slowbro*

(Arctica)
*Exclaims he broke the rules...By fault*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*lands somewhere*
*is hurt*
*and unconscious*
*again*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*So confused*
*Screams "Thunder!'*
*Ligtning kills monster*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Both)
*Blink blink*

(Arctica)
*Yays!*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Pants as she puts her arm down*
*Arm still tingling with electricty*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Tosses Spunky an Oran Berry to help*

(Bakura)
*Sighs*
*Asks what to do now*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Oran berry hits my face with a slpat*
*Still can't catch*
*Suggests we go on a journey to find the dragonballs*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Both)
*Silent for a moment*
*In unison they answer no*

(Arctica)
*Suggests going into the desert again! That was fun*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Pouts because of rejected idea*
*...*
*Says "Race you to the desert!" and zooms off*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Piggy-backs Bakura and air hops after her shouting that wasn't fair!*

(Bakura)
*Sweat drop*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Snickers*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Scowls and bursts in front of Spunky, landing in the desert*
*Grins at her win*
*Lets Bakura down*

(Bakura)
*Looks around with disinterest*
*Asks why we're at the bloody desert*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Licks lips at the word "Bloody"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Facepalms saying it's a BLOODY EXPRESSION*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*wonders if spunky is a vampire*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Thinks that too*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Looks at Bakura nervously*
*Giggles*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*protects neck*
*is afraid of vampires*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Eyebrow raise at Spunky*
*Looks back at Arctica, asking what to do now*

(Arctica)
*Shrugs*
*Didn't think ahead*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Facepalm*
*Random explosion, sand everywhere*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Both)
*WTF face*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*explosive vampire*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Smoke and sand clear*
*I'm not there*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*...Supposes vampires can die by explosion, too*


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

*nods*
*draws ponies*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Sand explodes near Arctica, ground falls in*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Screams in surprise as she's sinking in*

(Bakura)
*Swiftly is on his knees, holding her hand with both hands, struggling to keep her up*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Ground completely falls in*
*They fall into some sort of room*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Both)
*Scream as they fall*

(Bakura)
*Manages to grab ahold of Arctica around her waist (Tch, as if that will give her comfort)*


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

*jumps in after them*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Room is old and full of books and dust*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Crashes to the ground, rendered unconscious*

(Bakura)
*Falls with her, but manages to stay awake*
*Painfully stands up, looks at Arctica*
*Quickly is by her side, shaking her lightly*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*I step out of shadows*
*Gasps quietly*


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

*browses shelves*
*finds a book on dark magic*
*starts reading*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Grabs book*
*Squeeze it in hand, bursts into flames*
*Ashes fall from hand as I walk over to Arctica to see if she's okay*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Sighs when her chest slowly rises and falls*
*Picks her up bridal-style*
*...Asks where the bloody hell are we*


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

*says we're in a library or bookstore*
*gestures to the books*
*"duh" face*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Glares at Ever*
*Says we're inside the Grand Library, but we have to get out soon, or we'll be destroyed...*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Rolls eyes asking why a book store is UNDER the bloody desert*


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

*scared face*
*runs*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Grabs Ever by the shirt*
*Looks at Bakura, says I cannot explain*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Eyes roll again*
*Says we better get out of here, then*

(*Calls doing the next one? :3*)


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

*freezes*
*stares anxiously at Spunky*
*wonders what's going to happen*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

Ulqi-chan said:


> (*Calls doing the next one? :3*)


(No, there's a sign up sheet. I'll send it to you later.)


*Looks at Ever*
*Points to old, dark staircase in the corner*

*Breath glows blue as it leaves my mouth*
*Says we have to get out NOW*


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

*tries to run for staircase*
*Spunky is still holding shirt*
*faceplant*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Begins going toward the staircase*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Lets go of shirt*
*Flies up staircase at mandy speed*


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

*follows*
*runs into a wall*
*course-corrects*
*sprints up stairs*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Stairs keep going*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Asks if the bloody stairs ever bloody end!*


----------



## Ever (Nov 13, 2011)

*pants*
*keeps sprinting*
*reaches the top*
*blacks out*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Reaches the top*
*Pants, opens door*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Reaches top*
*Pants from earlier injuries and being worn-out*
*Slowly collapses onto ground, softly laying Arctica beside him*
*KO'd*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Looks at them*
*Looks at post count*
*Realizes a new game is coming*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Both)
*DERP KO'D DERP*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*wonders when the next game is coming*
*knows its soon*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Telepathically redirects them to the new one*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 14, 2011)

*1002nd post*


----------

